# disadvantages of moving from we plan level 2 to level 1



## toratora (12 Apr 2010)

just got my health insurance renewal and because of increases in cost and fact baby is now over 1year  our cover for 2 adults and child we plan level 2 has gone from 120pm to over 160pm.
my query is what are main disadvantages of level 1 plan.
 I realize it means only being covered for 75% of private hospital cover so that would work out at over 200 euro per night in the case of going to a private hospital. is there a maximum to what i would have to pay? are there any other areas im overlooking
thanks


----------



## Berni (12 Apr 2010)

You can compare the various plans here 
[broken link removed]


----------



## doubledeb (12 Apr 2010)

Can anyone tell me the main advantages of having health insurance other that a private room in a hospital?


----------



## Marietta (12 Apr 2010)

1. Should you require admission to hospital for an operation, private patients jump the queue

2. [broken link removed]


----------



## doubledeb (13 Apr 2010)

There is no "jumping the queue" if you get admitted from A&E... and is that the case I wonder only if you have paid a private consultant first outside of the hospital in private clinics at €180 a pop and he recommends it?


----------



## Marietta (13 Apr 2010)

No, one can't jump the queue in A&E and thank goodness for that but if you are suffering pain and need an operation you will have to join the queue and it can take months if not years of waiting. Most of the  private health insurance companies offer you the additional choice of being able to claim back refunds on the cost of private consultants,  I can claim 50% back in doctors and consultants fees at the renewal date of my policy every year. 

 I would agree with Brendan's analysis that young people don't really need the additional cost of health insurance because on average they are very healthy but as one gets older it really is a great source of comfort to have it, we have all seen the awful stories of people dying while waiting to see consultants for bowel and breast cancers. I strongly feel  Universal Health Insurance for all  is the way to go then everyone is treated with equity and dignity and it would also be a much cheaper option for all of us.


----------



## Johnweber (13 Apr 2010)

You can always upgrade in future years with no waiting period if you have no preexisting conditions.


----------



## EMG (13 Apr 2010)

Change your plan from the We plan to the Hospital plans.  The we plans are older and the hospital are newer and cheaper with additional benefits.  Also check if your child gets Free for a 2nd year... I think they do.  



Hope this helps.  

Emma


----------

